

Facebook will take action to protect the privacy and security of their users - ale55andro
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-and-privacy/protecting-your-passwords-and-your-privacy/326598317390057

======
kylelibra
Every once in a while Facebook does the right thing. Is there any sort of
self-motivating factor that I'm missing here? (other than good PR)

~~~
ch0wn
I guess it's in Facebook's interest to get users to share without the fear of
a future employer looking into it.

~~~
j_s
I interpreted this two ways:

1\. Facebook gets more of people's personal info.

2\. _Only_ Facebook gets this info.

------
ihateatmfees
If an (prospective) employer asked for a email/social account password, you
should leave immediately, period.

~~~
dalore
What if it is for national security, like working for the CIA or MI5?

~~~
zzleeper
Then they don't need to ask you for it.

------
pathdependent
While I completely agree that this is unacceptable and applaud facebook for
their attempt at protecting users, there is a bit of irony in this move.
Wasn't it Zuckerberg who has repeatedly expressed the idea that privacy is no
longer a social norm, almost to the point of fatalism.?

~~~
sp332
Zuckerberg is financially interested in getting your info, not giving it out.

------
mosjeff
Has anybody heard of or personally experienced a company _actually_ doing
this?

------
rplnt
Well, it's nice and all but some privacy policy isn't legally binding in any
sense whatsoever in most countries.

------
pheon
its simply understanding your client`s pain point(s) and providing a solution.

Thing is there`s 2 users here

1) facebook user. demanding inappropriate access to their personal life is
invasive - todays memo... check.

2) employer/potential employer. Understanding the character of the candidate.
Facebook offers a premium service e.g. say $10k/seat that offers more in-depth
access. similar to LinkedIn`s premium account.. yet users dont feel violated.

Todays note address 1) maybe 2) will be addressed in the future. Im sure that
would be quite the cash cow.

------
mc32
Isn't one of the issues not about obtaining passwords but rather being
pressured into befriending the (prospective) employer's representative/HR
person? Allowing them to trawl thru your wall and so on...

------
DrHankPym
I'm still confused how employers could ever justify doing this. Do they ever
explain what they're looking for?

------
PaulMcCartney
Smart publicity play on their part

